# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  أعرف رجلاً / أعرف أنثى .. شذرات من الروح

## دموع الغصون

يمر علينا 

في متصفحات حياتنا

رجالاً /اناثاً

ولكن مرورهم ابدا ليس 


كأي  مرور




تترك خطواتهم اثار في دروبنا


وتترك اناملهم بصماتا في  متصفحاتنا


وتترك همساتهم انغاما في اسماعنا





قد تكون نشازا وقد تكون طربا

قد تكون آلاماً وقد تكون  دواءاً

قد تكون أحزاناً وقد تكون أفراحاً



هناااااا

أطلق لنفسك العنان بالتعبير عما ترسب في  الأعماق


ولكن بشرط......

تبدأ جملتك  بـ
أعرف انثى
او
أعرف رجلاً

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعرف رجلاً 
لا أستطيع أن أعيش بدون حنانه 
بدون لمساته الدافئه و أحضانه الغائبه 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف أنثى 
أتلهف إلى كل دقيقة امضيها معها .. فبين يديها كبرت .. وبدفء أحضانها احتميت .. وبين ضلوعها اختبأت .. ومن عطائها ارتويت .. يكفيني قبلة من يديها و انعم من جنان حنان صدرها .. فهي معنى القوة والعطاء .. 

أحبكِ بحجم آهاتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أعرف رجلا 
علمني كيف أغفو على كف الزهر
و كيف أَرعى  النجوم بليلِ السهر
وأُوارِي عن العيون فلسفة  الوتر
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أعرف رجلاً..
يتحدثُ عَن عالم يحلم بهِ كُل مُسلم ..
يأَخذنا بعيداً حيثُ السماء النقية ..

أَحمد الشقيري ،
هذا الرجل مُدهش  :Smile:  حفظهُ الله مِن كل شر ،

----------


## &روان&

*اعرف رجلاً 


اربك دقات قلبي دون ان يعلم*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أعرف رجلاً..
ملامحه شامخة كأشجار الزيتون .. روحه مليئة بالكبرياء .. لو وطأ جهنم  لـ أصبحت جنة عرضها السعادة والفرح!!

----------


## أمير الحب

أعرف انثى 
اتمنى لو ان جميع البشر من ذكور واناث مثل طيبتها واخلاصها وحنيتها
ولها اكبر تحية طبعا   :Eh S(8):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اعرف رجلا >>>يعلم كم يؤذيني غيابه ، ولكنه لا يأتي .....

----------


## &روان&

أعرف  انثى  غمرتني بلطفها واتمنى انا اكون متلها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اعرف انثى >>ما في متلها بكل المنتدى .. 

الله يحميها  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أعرف انثى >> تود لو ترضيني بـ أي شيء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أعرف انثى >> يكفي أنها لي كـ وطن  :Icon26:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أعرف رجلً لن يبادلني المشاعر أبدا  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اعرف انثى>>تحرص على أن تصطف في الصف الاول من قلبي!!

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اعرف رجلا >> لي كل شيء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اعرف انثى>>ما كان ظني بالايام ان تفعل بها ذلك..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أعرف رجلاً>>>يحدق في السماء ملياً ، وكأنه يخاطبها ، كل ما يفعله معها انه يتأملها 

لانه لطالما أيقن أن التمعن بالسماء ملياً كفيل بأن ينقي أرواحنا من الشوائب التي تعلق بنا

----------


## الوسادة

أرى رجلا بجنن هههههههه

----------


## &روان&

*اعرف رجلا... علمني من اكون... وكيف اكون...وعلمني الحياة باسمى معانيها...*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]أعرف انثى>>
ملاذها الوحيد رب العالمين ، فـ يا رب أغثها ..[/COLOR]

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً 
يجهل معنى الحقد والكراهيه 
يجهل تعاليم الشر و تعاويذ البشر

----------


## rand yanal

*أعلاف رجلا لا يوجد رجلا في العالم بأسره بإخلاصه وصدقة ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اعرف انثى هي لي كل شيء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أعرف رجل وجوده يبعث الروح فيي

----------


## shams spring

أعــرف رجـــلا..... علمـــني .... معنـــى الحيــــاة

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً 
أغار عليه من حلم لا أكون أنا به

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف أنثى 
تهواه .. تهوى عناق الألم لأجله .. تثور بعشقها لتخمد نوبات الزمن

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً ~~
لن يتغير حتى لو تغير العالم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أعرف رجلا أذهلني بروده

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف أنثى 
علمتي الوفاء .. وعلمتني كيف تكون إبتسامتي كاملة الحياة مشرقة على وجهي ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أعرف انثى تتمنى زوالها

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً ..~ 
يختبئ خلف ظله .. في كل زاوية له روايه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف رٌجل لم يتوخى الحذر مني*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف أنثى 
تمارس كل طقوس العشق على أعتاب الألم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اعرف رجلا علمني ان الالم قوة لسعادة كبيرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف رجلا لن أعيده الي ما حييت*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 
كل شيء في حياته مجرد ................* صدفه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أعرفُ رجلاً ....!

هو كـــلّ الحكــاية.......!!!!

أحتل قلبي ....!!!

و أتعبني معه ....!!!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف أنثى يا أمي تلاعب بها رجُل بأسلوب انيق ونهاية مُزرية
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 

يأبى القدر أن يجمعني به

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف أُنثى هي من علمتني الصبر لـ أنسى*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 
أتمنى لو أهديه ممحاة لتكبر الثقه بيننا أكثر وتقل الأخطاء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف أنثى تود لو تموت احتراقا غرقا مرضا سلبا أهميتها الموت لا الوسيلة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أعرف رجلاً 
قد ينسيني حتى أسمي  من شدة توهاني و إضطرابي*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

أعرف رجالا يردد :

حنينٌ آخر 

و المدى معلقٌ في قلبي 

كأنني حادثةٌ غير متوقعة 

لا تسمعي خرير الحزن في عروقي 

فكم أخاف أن أصبح 

نصباً تذكارياً لنفسي 

كلما مرّت بجانبه ريحٌ تقول : 

هنا جمّد الحزنُ عاصفة .. !


شاعر نيسان

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ *رجلاً* 
*,**
,*

راقصني 
*,**
,*

وعانقني 
*,**
,*

وأرسلني صباحاً جديداً لا زال يبتسم 
*,**
,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ
أنثى خالية من كل الذكريات المريرة
أنثى تحب الحياة وتتمسك بالأمل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أنثى تُغريها الكلمات وتقتلها*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أعرف رجل
تائه بكل شيء أصبح لا يعرف
ماله وما عليه 
*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أعرف أنثى 

سرقة كل شيء بذاك الرجل
فهو ألأن يحتضر بين الموت والشوق إليها 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أعرف رجلاً 
أراه معي طيفاً لروحي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف رجلا ~ يصدقني ان كذبت وإن صدقت*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اعرف رجلا 
*غاب عن العين لكن بالقلب مأواه*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف أنثى ~ لن تسامح من يغفل عنها*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً
*
*تلعب به الأقدار تارة ترميه إلى عالم الأحلام و تارة إلى بؤرة الأوهام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف أنثى تنزف من شدة الألم ولم تتعلم*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أعرف رجل

تاه في محطات ألانتظار 
فكلما يصل قطار الشوق 
للوصل يذهب تارك خلفه 
أشلاء ممزقة والسبب أنثى 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف رجلا يود لو ترحل انثاه من الدنيا اجمع*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_أعرف أنثى 
تحيرني بذاك الشعور الغريب 
الذي يصدر منها بدون ألم يذكر 
_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف أنثى ~ تود لو تطير ولكن اجنحتها مُنكسرة*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أعرف أنثى
كلما قرأتها بيني وبين نفسي
أجد دوماً علامات !!!

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_أعرف أنثى 
تحاول قتلي بصمت دون سبب يذكر 
_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أعرف رُجل ذو ظل طويل يلاحقني أينما ذهبت*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أعرف رجلا ..
كلما دللته أرّقني !!

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

أعرف أنثى

كلما اشتقت لها تعذبني بغيابها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أعرف أنثى ..
إستثنائية الأنفاس طالما هي برفقته !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أعرف أنثى 
كلما أرادت أن تحن إليه غلب الألم روحها و تفنن بالعزف على أوتار الذكريات*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

أعرف رجلاا 

سرقني قلبي ،،دون إستئذان ...

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اعــــــــــــــــرف رجلا يمنحني كبريائي

عنــد يهمس لي احبــــــــــــــــك 00

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أعرف رجلا ..
له تأثير عجيب على سرعة دقات قلبي !*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 


قد يشهد له التاريخ بصموده و تجبر آهاته

----------


## الوسادة

*اعرف رجلا غبي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أعرف رجلاً
يكابر رغم الجراح و الالم 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 
يغمرني .. يزلزني .. يستعمرني ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 

يزرع السعادة في نفوس الآخرين كمن يعمر أرض جرداء

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً 
هو أسرار الحياة وغوامضها ...!

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

أعرف رجلاً تائه في ظلمة الأيام
وسبب في ذالك أنثى

----------


## shams spring

*أعـــرف رجلا  يخاطب روحي بالخفاء .... ليقول لها ... لن تهربــي من قدري 
فلا تتكبري اكثر*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أعرف أنثى
هي أسطورة في تاريخ حياتي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرفُ رجلاً
لن يتغير ..
لن يتوقف عن انتهاك جدران الصمت 
و لن يمحو بزلاته لحظات الحنين

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

أعرف أنثى

مهما تغيب مكانها محفوظ في القلب
ومهما كان القدر قاسيا تبقى ومازالت
هي أجمل ما لدي في حياتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف أنثى 
كلما خرجت من مهد الحياة تعود لـ إنتفاضة الألم

----------


## محمد العزام

اعرف انثى 

تعود وتعود ولكن لن تعود 


تحاول وتحاول ..ولكن بدون فائدة

----------


## shams spring

*أعرف رجلأ .~.~ من بعدها عانق كل اطياف النســاء ... وامتلك جميع انواع العطور.....
 ولم يستنشق الا عطرها  ... !!!

 سافر الى كل مدن النساء ... واستهواه منها القبيح والجميل ...
ولم يعشق الا هي ...!

سكن كل قصور النساء... واستوطن الاحلام والاماني ...
وفي قصرة لم تكن الا هي ...!!


 وعلى جدار غيابها استعاد الذكرى من جديد ...ليخط عليه : 

لا تشرقي لا تشرقي في ذاكرة رجل كئيـــب...!!!

 10-5-2012م*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً 
ذاكرتي مثقلة به

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً يتنفض له القلب مستسلماً لاحتضانه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 اعرف أنثى...}

 تحتوي النقاء بداخلها 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعرف رجلاً ... 
نغمات عشقه تعزف الشوق







*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 أعرف رجلاً يتنفض له القلب مستسلماً لاحتضانه
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 أعرف رجلاً يتنفض له القلب مستسلماً لاحتضانه
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أعرف أنثى ..
يلهو القدر بها كـ أرجوحة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً 
يسدل ستار الشوق بنكهة الغياب

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً 
 سأتنّفس حضوره حدّ الفناء

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أعـــرف رجـــلا"
خيـــاله لـــا يفـــارقنـــي
فليرحمه الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعرف رجلاً
خرج من الوجع

----------


## &روان&

اعرف رجلا اربك دقات قلبي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعرف رجلاً 
تتفجر الحياة بين يديه 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اعرف رجلا 
يهتز الكون لحضوره

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أعرف رجلاً 
على عنقه رأيت وشاحاً .. حبكت أسراره بين ضلوعي .. في كلّ خيط ألف سكينة وفي كلّ عقدة تمازج ظلينا حتى أصبح ظلاً واحداً ..

*

----------

